# OK this might be a dumb question



## Vickie (Jun 18, 2013)

This might be a dumb question by all your great breeders out there but I am so darn curious. I have had bird eggs and puppies etc however, never a turtle or tortoise. I have seen all these adorable pictures and keep wondering how do you keep them from breaking their yokes? I know might sound dumb just never dealt with that with any animal I ever bred.


----------



## Laura (Jun 18, 2013)

not sure what you are asking...


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jun 18, 2013)

Do you mean the yoke sacks attached to the new hatchlings?


----------



## Vickie (Jun 18, 2013)

littlestella said:


> Do you mean the yoke sacks attached to the new hatchlings?



Yes, exactly.


----------



## abclements (Jun 18, 2013)

From what I've read, you just put them on soft moist paper towel and let them rock back and fourth on them... I think they're stronger than we think they are. But I would bet that there are some in the wild that pop, but I don't know what would happen to the tort if this were the case. Its just a nutrients sac, so maybe they turn out ok.

Sent from my LG-P769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Vickie (Jun 18, 2013)

abclements said:


> From what I've read, you just put them on soft moist paper towel and let them rock back and fourth on them... I think they're stronger than we think they are. But I would bet that there are some in the wild that pop, but I don't know what would happen to the tort if this were the case. Its just a nutrients sac, so maybe they turn out ok.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using TortForum mobile app



Thank you! Just was so curious when I was seeing some of the new adorable hatchlings with their yokes attached.


----------



## abclements (Jun 19, 2013)

They are pretty cute sitting on top of their yolk sacs lol makes me laugh a little!

Sent from my LG-P769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 19, 2013)

Usually the yolk sac absorbs before the baby hatches. 

A baby in an outdoor nest will stay down in the hole for quite a while after hatching. So by the time they are ready to dig out, the yolk sac is all absorbed. 

If an artificially incubated baby hatches with a yolk still there, then a lot of times the baby sits in the bottom half of the shell while the yolk is absorbed. If he comes out and there's still yolk, then you can either leave him in the incubator on the hatching medium, or put him in another container with a soft substrate that won't damage the yolk. It absorbs very quickly.

I don't have any scientific data to quote, but my own experience leads me to believe that a yolk still attached is not really a problem in the wild. I don't know why, but I think artificially incubating the eggs causes them to hatch just a few days too soon, before all the stuff is absorbed. I'm just guessing here.


----------



## abclements (Jun 19, 2013)

That's a great point! I can imagine you're right! If they do hatch with the yolk sac, I bet the don't dig out of the hole cuz they have all they need for the time being. 

Sent from my LG-P769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## kanalomele (Jun 19, 2013)

My hatchlings rarely have a large yolk sac visible when they hatch. If there is any it is absorbed within about 24 hours. I keep all of mine in a brooder box with moist paper towel until they are ready to go into their own enclosure.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 19, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Usually the yolk sac absorbs before the baby hatches.
> 
> A baby in an outdoor nest will stay down in the hole for quite a while after hatching. So by the time they are ready to dig out, the yolk sac is all absorbed.
> 
> ...



TYSM Yvonne!
That was fully detailed and helped me understand the whole process. I just found it interesting looking at all these new babies lately and seeing some with yokes. Just never heard of turtles/tortoises hatching with them. Then it got me thinking that it must be sort of easy to break the yoke and if that was dangerous I think I would be on pins and needles if I was the breeder. Again, ty makes so much more since now.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2013)

In the case of my South African Leopard breeder, the babies hatch and then stay underground for a while. They eat their shells, any duds, the poop the mom leaves behind when when digging the nest and laying the eggs, and presumably, some dirt too. When they do come up, they are fully formed, yolk sacs all absorbed, umbilical scars closed, and they are ready to go. No one knows how long they stay underground. Might be days, might be months.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jun 19, 2013)

Mine always have large sacks when they hatch. Never had one break though. I keep them in the incubator on a moist warm wash cloth till their sack absorbs.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2013)

Tom said:


> . No one knows how long they stay underground. Might be days, might be months.



Some of my box turtle babies actually stay in the nest all winter and emerge in the spring.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 20, 2013)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Mine always have large sacks when they hatch. Never had one break though. I keep them in the incubator on a moist warm wash cloth till their sack absorbs.



That just amazes me. You would think they would break. I am assuming then they are thicker then like a unfertilized chicken egg then? I just couldn't wrap my mind around the whole idea when seeing all these cute babies on here. 




Yvonne G said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > . No one knows how long they stay underground. Might be days, might be months.
> ...



You know Yvonne I did see that when searching around for what type of land turtle/tortoise would fit into our family and was totally amazed. However, just sort of assumed that after hatching they went into a hibernation state? Have you ever done them in a heat box? If so do they then just sort of act like the others and raring to go in a short time?

Sorry all for so many questions this just really peaked my interest.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, I have incubated box turtle eggs before, and when they hatch, they are raring to go. I don't know what cues them to stay in the nest until spring...unless the ground is cool.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 20, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, I have incubated box turtle eggs before, and when they hatch, they are raring to go. I don't know what cues them to stay in the nest until spring...unless the ground is cool.



You know that might be it or do they not hatch till spring because of the cool ground? Curious but interesting non the less.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jun 20, 2013)

Vickie said:


> That just amazes me. You would think they would break. I am assuming then they are thicker then like a unfertilized chicken egg then? I just couldn't wrap my mind around the whole idea when seeing all these cute babies on here.





It really can't even be compared to a chicken yolk. Two totally separate things. The tortoise sack you are referring to is more comparable to an umbilical cord in my opinion whereas an chicken yolk is an undeveloped fetus.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh I know totally different but looks so similar figured it still might be delicate.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jun 20, 2013)

Vickie said:


> Oh I know totally different but looks so similar figured it still might be delicate.



You're totally correct. It is delicate but if its kept moist and in the proper conditions then it holds up nicely. I know other breeders who would put their tortoises into the substrate right away and they would complain that their sacks kept breaking. Not only does keeping them in the incubator on the moist wash cloth keep their sack healthy but being in the dark keeps then from crawling around on the sack constantly irritating it. Good question!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Jun 20, 2013)

That was so not a dumb question. Thanks for asking and thanks all for the answers. Interesting read. : )


----------

